# Who is your favorite youtube video person



## 41south (Dec 4, 2010)

I don't know if this is the right place or not to post this, if not Mods please move it.

Who is your favorite youtube video person, poster or youtuber? I have looked at several of them, some are OK and some are whack jobs, strutting around in their house wearing camo and ammo belts and crap. I think that is stupid, they do more harm than good, and that type their info is usually useless too. I won't list the ones I don't like, if I can't say something good, I won't say nothing.

Ann Barnhardt her comments are not PC and thats why I like her, and she is right.
Southern prepper one, is OK.
Homestead acres, the lady does good ones on canning, soap making Etc.
Sootch00 does some reasonable ones.

Demcad does some good ones for a city boy. Some of his are first grade type but his on the economy and political situation seem to be spot on. I wish he was my neighbor, we could make a good team.

If I click one one and they are counting ammo, wearing camo and Molle vests and mags all over them like they are Billy bad ass, I hit the backspace button. I would like to see them work in a true SHTF situation wearing all that junk. Hard work is what it will take if we have to go back to the 
Good ole days.


----------



## *Andi (Nov 8, 2009)

While I can't say I have a favorite ... Homestead acres comes up a lot for me (and they are very nice) ... also Susan Weed ... 

So I guess you can tell what kind of research I do. lol


----------



## Salekdarling (Aug 15, 2010)

SouthernPrepper1, 
Simplelivingskills (they don't have many videos, but love them just the same)
SNOmultimedia <--- My favorite
ThePatriotNurse
YankeePrepper


----------



## neil-v1 (Jan 22, 2010)

I like Yankee Prepper and Southern Prepper best. Also some of the LDS people like Wendy Dewitt, etc are also very good as well. Yankee Prepper can be a bit sassy sometimes but he is damn good. I also like Patriot Nurse as well. She is awesome too.


----------



## moonlightdrive (Jan 23, 2012)

*my favorite gun girl*

My favorite is lbrtynjustice4all. She has short informative videos, and she's super HOT! And she can shoot too!


----------



## JustCliff (May 21, 2011)

Mine is from England. He presents good videos and is informitive. *gunner17722*


----------



## NaeKid (Oct 17, 2008)

I personally love the GreenPowerScience channel - lots of great ideas on there!


----------



## Vertigo (Aug 6, 2009)

My favourite's are 

Yankeeprepper (agree on the sassiness neil-v1, but that's part of his charm IMO)
Sootch00
Nutnfancy (not necessarily prepper related, but the quality of reviews and videos on guns, gear, knives and philosophy are top notch, if not The best on Youtube)
Iraqveteran8888
USNERDOC (mostly emt and first aid related)

Cheers!

V.


----------



## backlash (Nov 11, 2008)

kipkay
Fun stuff to watch.


----------



## lotsoflead (Jul 25, 2010)

double post


----------



## drissel (Oct 23, 2011)

iam1uglyguy
armouredcockroach
wildernessoutfitters
southernprepper1
eattheweeds
eastcoastprepper
lobuckprepper
easttennesseeprepper
demcad
mrdrissel56 (this is mine)from there you can check out others...


----------



## Salekdarling (Aug 15, 2010)

I just discovered a new one today. Her channel is called Bexarprepper. I just started tackling her videos. I'm watching how to make soap with beef tallow right now and the video before she canned meatloaf. :2thumb:

Here she's testing dehydrated/canned goods 10-30 years old.


----------



## elder (Oct 25, 2008)

Engineer775.


----------

